# gba speakers are low help



## Marina19 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi I modded my gba 40 pin to have a backlight it came out great when I played it today and turned it on it started normal than I noticed all of a sudden the speaker are very low , I tried the headphone jack and it works great , I don’t believe It was short I used electric tape any help or suggestions


----------



## bowser (Sep 16, 2018)

Marina19 said:


> Hi I modded my gba 40 pin to have a backlight it came out great when I played it today and turned it on it started normal than I noticed all of a sudden the speaker are very low , I tried the headphone jack and it works great , I don’t believe It was short I used electric tape any help or suggestions



Sometimes if the speaker doesn't sit perfectly in its slot the volume sounds low. The plastic shell actually works as an amplifier if the speaker is in the proper position.


----------



## Marina19 (Sep 16, 2018)

bowser said:


> Sometimes if the speaker doesn't sit perfectly in its slot the volume sounds low. The plastic shell actually works as an amplifier if the speaker is in the proper position.


I had removed the housing to see if that was the issue and still low volume and it’s with multiple games it’s happening with


----------



## bowser (Sep 16, 2018)

Marina19 said:


> I had removed the housing to see if that was the issue and still low volume and it’s with multiple games it’s happening with



You're not supposed to remove the housing at all. The housing helps the speaker sound louder. If the speaker doesn't sit flush in the housing it will sound low.


----------



## Marina19 (Sep 16, 2018)

No it’s a very low sound I disassembled it to see if anything was blocking it and reassembled  I turned it on and it still has a very low sound to it can

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Could it be just a bad speaker itself because with or with the housing still low sound?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Could it the the volume potentiometer?


----------

